# bee venom



## mick&nan

ok, I have this thought, I would like to share, but most of you will not like it...I have had a lot of people ask me for, and info about bee venom, I have stung myself and others.. I know the strength of venom is reduced in winter,and when there is no nectar. so im wondering how much venom is left in the deadout hive I have, and if it can be harvested. ive read on aas website that women are even using it cosmetically. I hate killing a bee, for a sting, tho it has worked for me. anybody have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Chemguy

Bee venom contains a number of proteins, and I imagine that these would begin to decompose immediately upon the death of the bee, just like all of the other proteins. So, I'd be surprised if the venom of a dead bee were the same as that in a living bee.


----------



## hossein yeganehrad

just search for bee venom in Canada and USA ,also you can find from AAs . is two large producer of bee venom in Vancouver Canada 
M. Semic and Caspian apiaries.


----------



## Cris

There are harvesting plates that allow you to collect venom without harming the bees. They aren't cheap, mind you, but they are out there.


----------



## mick&nan

thanks for all the replies! I will look into the harvest plates, tho I cannot see how the bee survives. I still think I will collect my dead bees and make a poultice.


----------

